# Weifeng Fancier ball heads ...



## dxqcanada (Dec 30, 2008)

NINGBO WEIFENG PHOTOGRAPHIC EQUIPMENT GROUP CO.,LTD
NINGBO WEIFENG PHOTOGRAPHIC EQUIPMENT GROUP CO.,LTD

Anyone have any experience with these ?

There appears to be a number of ball heads on eBay made by this company.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 31, 2008)

How about Vanguard ball heads -> SBH-200 ?


----------



## 250Gimp (Jan 1, 2009)

If you are looking at long term I think I would suggest a good brand name head, like Manfrotto, Gitzo, or some other big name.  

I read some bad things about the Benro ball heads, so I would suggest staying away from them.

Cheers


----------



## table1349 (Jan 1, 2009)

The SBH-300 is a decent ball head. Comparable to the Manfrotto 488 in construction and handling capacity but having the addition of a separate friction control knob.  Plus the proprietary QR mount can be removed and replaced with a RC2 or and arca-swiss syle which are much more common.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, I picked up a new Fancier (Weifeng) FT-6664H ball head for $40.00

It has no problem keeping my Sony a100 + Sigma AF 300mm f4.0 APO steady.
The ball locking mechanism is solid.
Smooth motion.

The ball tension is adjustable ... but not the smoothest motion when tightened.

The only complaints:
1 degree drift when locking the panning screw.
Quick release plate needs a coin to be screwed in.

The quick release plate is the same size as the Manfrotto/Bogen 3157N ... I picked up three of them on eBay for $15.00 (though they do not work with the safety lock).

I have only had mini ball heads ... so I do not have anything to really compare this to ... but I thought I would let everyone know, if they want to consider a really cheap ball head.

I have this on a Manfrotto 190/3001 ... I wanted a small/light tripod for hiking.


----------

